# Cookware



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I need new cookware. Does anyone have any favorite brand, type, etc. 
I have birds so I don't want any teflon, anolon, calphalon or anything like that. I'm thinking stainless. I know cast iron is good but it's heavy and I don't want anything really heavy.
There are some that look nice at Bed, Bath and Beyond but besides price, I'm not sure what the differences are between their $2K versions and the lesser expensive ones. (I'd rather not spend $2K on cookware....)
We've discussed washers, dryers, diswashers, beds, coffee makers, etc. so I thought I'd ask about cookware.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I love my Allclad stainless and the non-stick ones.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Susan, As a young girl I went to cooking school in France (long story) so when I cook something and people say nice things, I always feel like I've cheated some how. I moved south from southern CA I had a Wolf stove etc., No time to really cook when I was there, Holidays thats about it. I lived in India and love...love Indian food, not the kind you get in some restaurants, the real kind. I use to hang out with the cooks at home so I would always remember how to cook my favorite foods no matter what. The acid in all the spices plays he-- on most non stick type and ruin the pans quickly. I have gas here hate it , it might be all I can use, I need to replace stove and gas may not be an option. So I have started buying ss that will cook on gas, electiic and induction. I just buy a piece at a time as I replace the pieces. The ss will last a very long time.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

All-Clad, you can get it in stainless steel which is what we have. We love it!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a set of Town Craft Stainless Steel that I have had for over 35 years, it is guaranteed for a lifetime and I have never needed to replace any of the pieces. At the time it was very expensive but has more than paid for itself many times over.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I also love my stainless steel. I do have a non-stick pan that I use for eggs only.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Susan, I bought new cookware about a year ago that I'm very pleased with. I got the Cuisinart MultiClad Pro Stainless Steel. It is very similar to the All-Clad, but way less expensive. I got it at Amazon. I bought mine piece by piece, but they also have sets. Here's a link:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What I love best is my plain old Farberware!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mellowbo said:


> What I love best is my plain old Farberware!


Me too. It cooks evenly, cleans up easily and I like being able to see through the glass tops.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I cook in stainless steel or cast iron. I have a couple of pieces of non-stick Calphalon that I use rarely.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Susan, As a young girl I went to cooking school in France (long story) so when I cook something and people say nice things, I always feel like I've cheated some how. I moved south from southern CA I had a Wolf stove etc., No time to really cook when I was there, Holidays thats about it. I lived in India and love...love Indian food, not the kind you get in some restaurants, the real kind. I use to hang out with the cooks at home so I would always remember how to cook my favorite foods no matter what. The acid in all the spices plays he-- on most non stick type and ruin the pans quickly. * I have gas here hate it , it might be all I can use, I need to replace stove and gas may not be an option.* So I have started buying ss that will cook on gas, electiic and induction. I just buy a piece at a time as I replace the pieces. The ss will last a very long time.


Bold mine. I find it interesting that you may not consider a gas option, especially when you like to cook Indian food often. I am from India (Maharashtra) and I can't do without a gas stove. We have moved twice in the last 18 months and I made sure that the real estate agent had only the list of houses that had gas stove and good exhaust. 

What part of India did you live in? I agree with you about the Indian restaurant food here. Except for the one great Indo-Chinese restaurant here and one South Indian restaurant that serves delicious-Dosas and Idlis, I don't eat at Indian restaurants at all.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a set of BELGIOUE that I bought over 20 years ago. At the time it was comparable in price to Calphagon and other high-end cookware. Now it is much cheaper and the quality is the same. I bought a small saucepot at Macy's a year or so ago for $20. I have always cooked with gas--have a Viking range now. The pots don't burn and the gas has not discolored them.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you for the suggestions. I don't mind paying for something that will last. I'll check out some of the suggestions.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The SS does last the longest ane there so many to choose from.

Poornima, The kitchen here might not support gas. I dont want to take out a bearing wall. Its not off my list yet. Are you from Bombay (still call it that) that is where I lived. I was married in to a Malwari family. My husband died but I am still close to everyone and yes I was the first non-Malwari and non-Indian in the family.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> The SS does last the longest ane there so many to choose from.
> 
> Poornima, The kitchen here might not support gas. I dont want to take out a bearing wall. Its not off my list yet. Are you from Bombay (still call it that) that is where I lived. I was married in to a Malwari family. My husband died but I am still close to everyone and yes I was the first non-Malwari and non-Indian in the family.


I am sorry about your loss. It is nice that you are still close to the family. Marwaris are a very closeknit business community. My cousin (not a Marwari) is married into a Marwari family too. Her husband owns a textile business.

My family is originally from Bombay and I have lots of relatives who live there. I grew up in Pune which is 3 hours by car from Bombay.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love my le crueset dutch oven...it makes me feel like a real cook as everything comes out great. but it is heavy. The rest of my pots and pans are mostly Calphalon stainless and one non stick for eggs. It seems to work well.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Most of my pots are "Tools of the Trade" ss from Macy's and I love them. I don't buy sets, just the sizes I need. I have used them for 20 years. Right now they have some soup/stock pots that are reg $50.00 on closeout for $15.99 - great buy!! I use non-stick T-Fal for frying pans as I don't mind replacing from time to time.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm with Sandi! I loved my Farberware which I replaced with KitchenAid no-stick cookware. It is too heavy for me to handle (thank goodness DH does most of the cooking now) Now I wish I had my Farberware again!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kathie said:


> I'm with Sandi! I loved my Farberware which I replaced with KitchenAid no-stick cookware. It is too heavy for me to handle (thank goodness DH does most of the cooking now) Now I wish I had my Farberware again!


I did the same thing and ended up replacing mine with farberware again.


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a heavy duty SS set from a company called Wonder Wear. My parents bought it for me in the late 60's and after many years of use it looks new. I agree with Missy, le crueset dutch oven, is one of my top pieces of equipment in my kitchen.

Kathy


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm another Farberware fan....


----------

